# The unfortunate case of wrong UPS purchase made due to a series of coincidences...



## iamprateek (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

So I am sharing with you the event where I (my family) purchased the  inappropriate king of UPS for home PC use:

The model sold to us:  APC SRC1KUXI (no batteries included)

The model I had asked for: BR1000G-IN, because our existing APC BR1100CI-IN had started malfuncioning

Pardon my ignorance, but I was not at all aware of the fact that UPS could even come without internal battery!

Before the purchase I had gone through googling: apc, and went for the first site that came in the results: 

AP

Since it did not have sufficient info, I searched youtube and net, and in some forums I came across a suggestion that "If you can afford, always go for an on-line ups", and went through GEEKYRANJIT'S video about APC BR1000G-IN.

So went out with dad and asked for the aforesaid model at the nearby store.

Seller: We don't have that model. What rating do u want?
Me: 1kva
He: we have APC BX1100C-IN for 5000 INR
Me: Nah, I would need online UPS.
He: OKay, we have APC SRC1KUXI for 17k INR.
Me: Whoa,  (gasps), (checks net for this model) comes across flipkart link (Not even official apc.com link!!) 

Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co

(looks for specs Battery Features

...Number of Batteries: 2
...Replacement Battery: Yes

(doesn't have a second thought that those battery are not inbuilt.)

Me: the cost is too high, wat about availability of BR1000G-IN in a few days?
He: today is sunday, the corporate manager shall be here tomoro, I shall ask him and let u know...
Dad: That would be time-taking, lets finalize on APC SRC1KUXI.

So the payment was made, and product was kept in front of us.

Me: (lifting the pack) isnt it too light? Could you please open it and check whether it works alright?
He: Nah, that wont be necessary, each UPS is individually tested by the APC technicians before sending off to us.
Me: (committed the biggest mistaken out of unawareness) Ok, lets go. (to myself: wat could go wrong? at max the batteries would be discharged...)

Upon reaching home (10pm), SURPRISE SURPRISE! No batteries! SO called up the seller, but he dint pick up the phone.
So we lest an sms, saying that we werent aware of the fact that this model doesnt have inbuilt battery, and that this product isn't what we need.

Today morning, I called up the seller, and the conversation is attached below:

WhatsApp Audio 2017-03-06 at 11.41.55 AM.aac - Google Driv

I am still trying to figure out my options now!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 6, 2017)

Just call the APC Customer Care and find out whether any batteries can replaced as it was sold without batteries.

You can their CC:1-800-425-4272


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamprateek (Mar 6, 2017)

the conversation can also be streamed here:

WhatsApp Audio 2017 - 03 - 06 At 11.41.55 AM by Prateek Prakash | Free Listening on SoundClou


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 6, 2017)

iamprateek said:


> the conversation can also be streamed here:
> 
> WhatsApp Audio 2017 - 03 - 06 At 11.41.55 AM by Prateek Prakash | Free Listening on SoundClou


Buddy you are old enough to solve the matter either by calling the APC CC or the Sellers CC right.

APC CC offers great customer support. Just call them and try to solve your problem eh.

It's silly to post WhatsApp audio logs and ask others to listen to them.

It's childish dude...

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamprateek (Mar 6, 2017)

Done, 
had a talk with APC CC, they said they don't manufacture batteries, and that the seller we bought from is just a local retailer.

He said to go for authorised dealer in my area, and to purchase a seperate set of 2 batteries. Also said that I cannot use the existing batteries of BR1100CI because they are rated 9Ah, whereas SRC1KUXI needs 12Ah-120Ah.

Got to spend more!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 6, 2017)

iamprateek said:


> Done,
> had a talk with APC CC, they said they don't manufacture batteries, and that the seller we bought from is just a local retailer.
> 
> He said to go for authorised dealer in my area, and to purchase a seperate set of 2 batteries. Also said that I cannot use the existing batteries of BR1100CI because they are rated 9Ah, whereas SRC1KUXI needs 12Ah-120Ah.
> ...


APC don't manufacture batteries but only UPS units but it's their responsibility to provide you with replacement.

I think it also depends on city to city 3rd party service dealers.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 7, 2017)

The name of this thread makes it sound like the title of some detective story of old penned by someone like Arthur conan doyle or Agatha Christie lol.

Does this APC ups include batteries as a part of the standard equipment?If yes,the seller is bound to provide the batteries to you free of charge as selling them without batteries would be tantamount to cheating.However if that's not the case then you have no choice but to buy them separately.Btw getting such a pricey online ups for a home pc is a bit of an overkill-any standard 800VA/1 KVA ups from a renowned brand would have sufficed for your needs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2017)

> I came across a suggestion that "If you can afford, always go for an on-line ups",


You should not have followed this suggestion without proper research.Online ups are recommended for sensitive IT systems costing lakhs of rupees not a typical consumer PC system.In fact instead of spending so much on an online UPS you would have been much better off buying multiple backup usb hdd.To make it even simpler,just imaging what would be more painful for you:losing a processor/motherboard or losing a hdd with years of movie,song,game collection.


----------

